# Peco switch motor



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I just got a shipment of Peco switch machines. Most are PL-10e, one is a PL-10WE low current coils. Can I use the low current one with the regular a/c accessory out put on a DC transformer?


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Southern,

I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure you can. The coils are what is providing the load, hence the amount of current they draw. I believe the PL-10WE was designed for DCC to reduce the current draw when the switch is thrown to minimize interference with the DCC signal.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

Southern said:


> I just got a shipment of Peco switch machines. Most are PL-10e, one is a PL-10WE low current coils. Can I use the low current one with the regular a/c accessory out put on a DC transformer?


less than 1/2 the rated AC voltage will be requierd if using DC for simmilar "pull"


----------



## xeniachooch (Feb 7, 2014)

plandis said:


> less than 1/2 the rated AC voltage will be requierd if using DC for simmilar "pull"


The Peco switches are rated for low _current_ draw. The _voltage_ remains the same. Do not confuse voltage with current.


----------

